# Nick Diaz Surgery Pics (Graphic)



## TICL (Apr 22, 2007)

http://www.mmanews.com/other/Photos:-Taken-During-Nick-Diaz-Surgery-.html

Wow talk about a surgery. I hope it goes well for him. Hopefully it can properly heal sense he is fighting so much. He looks way different and bigger in that first pic lol. He looks like Collin Farrell. Anyways I hope you guys enjoy:thumb02:


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

Seemed like it worked, he didn't really get opened up in the Corbbrey fight and he did take some shots to the eyebrows. Couple of scratches, no cuts so I would say this should really help him out going forward but scar tissue can and probably will build back up in there. Did he have the bone filed down at all?


----------



## BigDaddy13 (Apr 8, 2007)

Anybody see a similarity?



















BD


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

cplmac said:


> Seemed like it worked, he didn't really get opened up in the Corbbrey fight and he did take some shots to the eyebrows. Couple of scratches, no cuts so I would say this should really help him out going forward but scar tissue can and probably will build back up in there. Did he have the bone filed down at all?


 Actually, he was bleeding pretty good at one point. It was a cut below the eye, though, as I recall.


----------



## IhitU.uHITfloor (Sep 17, 2007)

cplmac said:


> Seemed like it worked, he didn't really get opened up in the Corbbrey fight and he did take some shots to the eyebrows. Couple of scratches, no cuts so I would say this should really help him out going forward but scar tissue can and probably will build back up in there. Did he have the bone filed down at all?


He did have the bone filed down as well, as that was one of the main reasons that he had the surgery. Good luck to Nick going forward. I have always enjoyed his fights. Here's to one day seeing him back in the UFC. On that note if he ever did come back to the UFC, what division would he fight in? 155? 170? I think that he is more suited to 170 but the fighters in that division are huge and I think that he would have a tough time. In the 155, there are some great matchups, but, what if, sometime down the road, they need Nate and Nick to fight? Then shit gets serious.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Diaz has that caveman face thing going on. I got a buddy Ryan who looks alot like Diaz, with that caveman face structure.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

jasvll said:


> Actually, he was bleeding pretty good at one point. It was a cut below the eye, though, as I recall.


Yeah, he did get one cut, but that's not bad considering his usual roast beef face after a couple punches. I'm sure that one cut is simply from scar tissue that will be there forever. 

He took a couple solid elbows to the face, and several shots, and only had that one cut.


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

Davisty69 said:


> Yeah, he did get one cut, but that's not bad considering his usual roast beef face after a couple punches. I'm sure that one cut is simply from scar tissue that will be there forever.
> 
> He took a couple solid elbows to the face, and several shots, and only had that one cut.


Yeah, the cut wasn't from the surgery treated area.


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

My eyebrows are a bit like that. And I have beautiful cheek bones. GOD DAMN MY WONDERFULLY STRUCTURED FACE!


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

BigDaddy13 said:


> Anybody see a similarity?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, but the guy on top is funny, the guy on the bottom isn't.

As much as I hate Diaz, I wouldn't mind seeing him back in the UFC because he NEEDS to fight BJ. I think there are a lot of matchups for him in the UFC that would be a LOT of fun to watch for those of us who like to see him get beat on. A rematch with Sherk would be good, and pretty much any of the top ten LW's in the UFC would be good fights. WW is a different animal altogether, he would get crushed by most of them I think.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

cplmac said:


> Yeah, but the guy on top is funny, the guy on the bottom isn't.
> 
> As much as I hate Diaz, I wouldn't mind seeing him back in the UFC because he NEEDS to fight BJ. I think there are a lot of matchups for him in the UFC that would be a LOT of fun to watch for those of us who like to see him get beat on. A rematch with Sherk would be good, and pretty much any of the top ten LW's in the UFC would be good fights. WW is a different animal altogether, he would get crushed by most of them I think.


No offense, but I think BJ would work him. I want to see the fight as well, but I think BJ has better standup, better TDD, and better sub game. Diaz has great subs, but BJ's rubber guard is elite.


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

I agree, BJ would dominate him in every aspect of the game.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

BJ would spank him


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

cabby said:


> BJ would spank him


Maybe literally like Randy did to Tito :thumb02:


----------

